# Sam2 stream problem...



## SkoToS (21. September 2004)

Hi,
habe ein problem mit Sam2 Broadcaster...
immer wenn ich streamen will kommt dieser fehler:
"Recording: Access violation at address 00402AE5 in module "Sam2.exe". Read of address 0109319E"
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------

